
The smart self heated mug - muggo
Muggo is a coffee smart mug. With the on-cup temperature control and detachable magnetic battery, your coffee will be just like at the right temperature. More info https:&#x2F;&#x2F;muggo.co&#x2F;
======
lmilcin
I would be concerned about health hazard of keeping your coffee at 45C for
extended time. Unheated mugs already preserve the temperature for quite a long
time stretching the danger zone, well... dangerously.

